# Im in the chat room



## jymellis (Nov 3, 2009)

how come i am always the only one in the chat room? i log into chat almost everytime i am on here and im always the only one? im in there now, talkin to myself.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 3, 2009)

Its like that seen in Jurassic Park where Jeff Goldblum is left in the car alone and talks to himself.


Come hither, we are all gathered around a sick triceratops in the OT section.


----------



## liamh (Nov 3, 2009)

It's kicking off now, I officially invite everyone reading this message to come to the chat room!


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 3, 2009)

*Marv logs on...chatroom is empty*
*Marv leaves*


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 3, 2009)

I did go in


----------



## Andii (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the chat room doesn't actually work.


----------



## liamh (Nov 3, 2009)

You guys were too late, missed a sweet party, shame.


----------



## Andii (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm in there now. I've never seen anyone else in there. So I'm just going to leave it open and see what happens.


----------



## scottro202 (Nov 3, 2009)

Me and Andii are having quite a party in the chat room now, ya'll should come on in!!!


----------



## poopyalligator (Nov 4, 2009)

I definitely think more people should use the chat room. I would, but it appears nobody is ever in there


----------



## jymellis (Nov 4, 2009)

im in thy room of lonelyness now. hopefully someone will come and talk to me.


----------



## powergroover (Nov 4, 2009)

chat room chat room chat room 

everyone that sees me in the chatroom should remember,im indonesian,my english is


----------



## jymellis (Nov 4, 2009)

just got done chattin with powergroover, awesome fellow


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 4, 2009)

Lol, that was awesome


----------



## jymellis (Nov 4, 2009)

Marv Attaxx said:


> Lol, that was awesome


 
i want some cake


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 4, 2009)

Cake and farts made an appearance today, where were you?


----------



## jymellis (Nov 4, 2009)

chat has been hoppin today


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 4, 2009)

jymellis is my Mom. That is all.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 4, 2009)

CHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAT ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM


----------



## leandroab (Nov 4, 2009)

I actually forgot this website had a chat room lol


----------



## -mouse- (Nov 4, 2009)

nobody's talking... it's like silence of the lambs :C


----------



## ellengtrgrl (Nov 4, 2009)

I dunno, I'll see. Maybe tonight. I tall depends upon what I have going on.


----------



## Andii (Nov 4, 2009)

5 of us in there now.


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 4, 2009)

I'm in!!


----------



## leandroab (Nov 4, 2009)

this owns as puppies from hell!


----------



## jymellis (Nov 5, 2009)

im in dat chat, anyone wanna keep me company? today is my lonely day till i sleep for work.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 5, 2009)

:golf:


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 5, 2009)

I'm up in this shit!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 6, 2009)

Where you at bitches?????


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 7, 2009)

I'm alone


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 7, 2009)

Here I sit..with the shit...here I be..with the pee


----------



## jymellis (Nov 7, 2009)

im at work 6pm-630am till tomorrow. cant chat till monday mornin


----------



## jymellis (Nov 9, 2009)

off work and in the chat!


----------



## leandroab (Nov 9, 2009)

It's :golf: time


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 9, 2009)

Chat me up, bitches


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm init to winnit!


----------



## leandroab (Nov 9, 2009)

wut wut?


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 9, 2009)

Im chattin up a storm with my self, i hope nobody barges in and catches me chatting.


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 9, 2009)

I barged in and caught austin chatting


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 9, 2009)

It's really popping in there. And disturbing, but hilarious all the same.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 9, 2009)

haha, fun times


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 9, 2009)

funny shit!


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 10, 2009)

It's just me in there, now. It's kind of lame. Hahaha.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahaha disturbing is not enough to describe what happened there!


----------



## jymellis (Nov 10, 2009)

im in. and alone


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 10, 2009)

I SEE YOU


----------



## leandroab (Nov 10, 2009)

jymellis said:


> im in. and alone


[2]


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 10, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Hahaha disturbing is not enough to describe what happened there!



 Yeah. I think the best way to describe it is...... Drakkar.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 10, 2009)

oh yes, quite disturbing


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 10, 2009)

we need more people in the chat room!!!


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 10, 2009)

I, too, am in the hatroom.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 11, 2009)

ok trinity, i'm in (in my best keanu reeves voice).


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 11, 2009)

i use jym's mother's pubes for my guitar strings


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 11, 2009)

Whenever you're ready


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 12, 2009)

karma karma karma karma karma chameleoooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## leandroab (Nov 12, 2009)

^ You come and go?


----------



## shredfreak (Nov 12, 2009)

Think i'll pop in on the weekends since i reckong most ppl here are still at work/class/whatever when i pop in.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm so ronery


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 12, 2009)

ya gran' mama wears combat boots

boobies???


----------



## Daemoniac (Nov 14, 2009)

Come one, come all to the hatroom


----------



## leandroab (Nov 14, 2009)

i'm here


----------



## jymellis (Nov 16, 2009)

im here


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 16, 2009)

talk to meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## leandroab (Nov 16, 2009)

RUSTY TROMBONE!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 17, 2009)

come mierda


----------



## leandroab (Nov 17, 2009)

Ladies first!


----------



## jymellis (Nov 18, 2009)

im in


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 18, 2009)

oye culeros!!!!!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 20, 2009)

muhahahahaha


----------



## jymellis (Nov 23, 2009)

in

with christian and monica?


----------



## leandroab (Nov 23, 2009)

christian woman...
oh wait...


:golf:


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Nov 23, 2009)

nobody in there


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm in the chatroom.
<.<
>.>
-.- Is empty.
EDIT:2 people came in, stayed for 1-2 minutes, didn't say anything, and then left.


 The chat room is stupid.


----------



## jymellis (Nov 24, 2009)

im in and waiting.

in again


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Nov 24, 2009)

In there right now.. and holy hell, there's a chat room!


----------



## vigil785 (Nov 24, 2009)

Partying in the chat room!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Nov 24, 2009)

chat party 2K9, who's in?


----------



## White Cluster (Nov 24, 2009)

Up in this MF


----------



## Isan (Nov 25, 2009)

alone..................
again 












-_-


----------



## jymellis (Nov 25, 2009)

im in


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 25, 2009)

motha fuckin' circle jerk, biotch!!!!


----------



## leandroab (Nov 25, 2009)

:golf:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 26, 2009)

thanksgiving chit chat...?


----------



## leandroab (Nov 26, 2009)

Lol thanksgiving


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 27, 2009)

I've been alone in that ghost town for what must be 4 hrs. Anyone care to join?


----------



## Fred the Shred (Nov 27, 2009)

:golf:


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 28, 2009)

:golf:ing :golf: I am bored in here! Someone join!


----------



## leandroab (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm here. Konfyouzd is dead. I wrote a blastbeat section. I'm bored. I need beer.

:golf:


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 29, 2009)

Everyone's gone. I want people to join me.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 29, 2009)

It's pretty much a Periphery worshipping party in here.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 29, 2009)

:golf: is up


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes the :golf:


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm in I'm in I'm in!!!!!


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 30, 2009)

I put some balloons on the mailbox, which is the international sign for: "Party Over Here!!!!"


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 30, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I put some balloons on the mailbox, which is the international sign for: "Party Over Here!!!!"



Sometimes I think Cleveland junior's got the ADD, then I just go see what's on the TV.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 30, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Sometimes I think Cleveland junior's got the ADD, then I just go see what's on the TV.




Cleveland is so funny.


----------



## leandroab (Nov 30, 2009)

Cleveland Steamer!


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 30, 2009)

JBroll come back!


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 30, 2009)

And again, it's a Periphery Worship Party. :golf:


----------



## jymellis (Nov 30, 2009)

i am in and ibanezshredderb is either mute, blind, deaf or all 3 lol.


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 30, 2009)

jymellis said:


> i am in and ibanezshredderb is either mute, blind, deaf or all 3 lol.



You must have entered when I left, and went to bed. 

Looonely, I'm Mr. Looonely.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 1, 2009)

haha im in there now bro!


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 1, 2009)

jymellis said:


> haha im in there now bro!



We keep missing each other.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 2, 2009)

im in again


----------



## Daemoniac (Dec 3, 2009)

I am the chatroom.


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 3, 2009)

Everyone left. 


EDIT: I'm on the verge of falling asleep in my chair, I'm going to bed.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm here I'm here I'm here. 

Drug, sex and periphery party as per usual?


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 4, 2009)

Muhahahahahaha!!!! 

Yes... I'm there...


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 4, 2009)

Periphery and :golf: party, anyone?


----------



## Isan (Dec 5, 2009)

SEX E TIME


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 5, 2009)

Aww come on man that's not cool!

Shredder come back!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## leandroab (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm all alone here...





...naked


----------



## scottro202 (Dec 6, 2009)

leandroab said:


> I'm all alone here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 7, 2009)

Huge dance party doing on in here!


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 8, 2009)

Let's Periphery Party it up! Or we could have a Periphery and Keith Merrow Worship Party.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 8, 2009)

im in da chat.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 9, 2009)

Empryean come back!


----------



## Isan (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## leandroab (Dec 9, 2009)

hi I'm here and I'm ready to cock... 

...I mean...

Rock... uh...


dammit


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 9, 2009)

get yo fat ass back here...

I'm on a boat! I'm on a boat! Everybody look at me cuz I'm standin' a boat!

*T-Pain-In-My-Ass sings about being on a boat in auto-tune...


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## BrainArt (Dec 12, 2009)

The wavey is a temptress!  :golf:

You mother:golf:ers! I was gone for half an hour and everyone left. 

 Time to administer the temptress.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 13, 2009)




----------



## omgmjgg (Dec 13, 2009)

i completely forgot that a chat room even existed!

I'm going in, wish me luck


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Dec 13, 2009)

omgmjgg said:


> i completely forgot that a chat room even existed!
> 
> I'm going in, wish me luck



Welcome! You have entered [Sevenstring] at 7:15 pm
[Sevenstring]: omgmjgg has left at 7:15 pm


----------



## omgmjgg (Dec 13, 2009)

lol wtf, i totally was in their longer than that!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 14, 2009)

we're here and we're queer...

wait...


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Dec 14, 2009)

queer you say? 

 master yoda is pleased


----------



## leandroab (Dec 14, 2009)

Hail to the king, baby!


----------



## jymellis (Dec 15, 2009)

im in :golf:


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 16, 2009)

<<< Temptress.


----------



## Tiger (Dec 16, 2009)

WTF get in, losers.


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Dec 16, 2009)

Tiger said:


> WTF get in, losers.



That's what she said


----------



## Tiger (Dec 16, 2009)

Damnit


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll be in there when I'm done doing the dishes.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 17, 2009)

IbanezShredderB said:


> I'll be in there when I'm done doing the dishes.


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 17, 2009)

The hay needs to be hit, hard. I will try to get on when I wake up, I may not have time. :golf:


----------



## durangokid (Dec 17, 2009)

Pff
Nobody in the chat!
Come on guys!


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 20, 2009)

Why does everyone keep leaving when I come into the chatroom?


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 21, 2009)

Adam's dead, and I'm bored.


----------



## jymellis (Dec 21, 2009)

im in.


----------



## leandroab (Dec 21, 2009)

wtf yall faggehtz...

FL FTW YO


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm in, so is SevenStringSam. Let's put some balloons on the mailbox!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 22, 2009)

oooooooooooooh yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## omgmjgg (Dec 22, 2009)

I'M IN GUYS DON'T WORRY


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 23, 2009)

OI! Why am I in here alone!? Christmas eve party!!!!


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 24, 2009)

Fothermuckers!  Get the hell in here, people, before I leave!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Dec 24, 2009)

join in or get reaped by a monkey


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 25, 2009)

You :golf:ing mother:golf:ers! I'm in here, celebrating by myself. Merry Fuckin' Christmas!


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 25, 2009)

Ah I just joined and no ones in!!!!


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm in and I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Tiger (Dec 26, 2009)

If your body temperature is in the 90's, hop in.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2009)

What i got you gotta give it to ya mama!!!!


----------



## Tiger (Dec 27, 2009)

Word


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 27, 2009)

do a little dance and then ya drink a little watah!


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm in, and I think Opeth666 is dead.


----------



## Arminius (Dec 27, 2009)

get in here! we are talking about naked dragon ball z characters and nazis!


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 28, 2009)

Unleash the PWNIES! 

There's blood in the streets in the town of Chicago!


/Jim Morrison.


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 29, 2009)

Oi! Brandon! I know you were in here, get back right now...


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 30, 2009)

Opeth666 and I are fist pumpin' like champs.


----------



## Opeth666 (Dec 30, 2009)

lmao!!!!!!!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 30, 2009)

I am too, and im the best


----------



## Prydogga (Dec 30, 2009)

Aha! SS.org is back working again and I'm in the chat room.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 30, 2009)

"He no talk; how come he?"

"I-Need-$ is a mute..."


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 30, 2009)

"Holy hell, mugshot, Ibby!" - Opeth666 was fist pumpin' like a champ! DOTA!


----------



## Opeth666 (Dec 30, 2009)

hahahha Fist pumpin!


----------



## BrainArt (Dec 31, 2009)

Prydogga said:


> Oi! Brandon! I know you were in here, get back right now...



Oi! You're one to talk, mate!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 3, 2010)

this is the song that doesn't end... yes it goes on and on my friends...


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm in there, and I think Sephiroth952 is dead.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 4, 2010)

penis


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Empryrean (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## BrainArt (Jan 5, 2010)

I'll be there in a bit, I'm fighting a massive headache.


----------



## leandroab (Jan 5, 2010)

where the fuck is everyone?





this shit!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 6, 2010)

bailamoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos! - Enrique Iglesias


----------



## Isan (Jan 8, 2010)

!!!


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 12, 2010)

Dieser Clown wird geraubt erhalten! (For all of the people who need a translation: This clown is going to get raped!)


----------



## ry_z (Jan 12, 2010)




----------



## yetti (Jan 16, 2010)

me and stealthtastic are in there right now


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 16, 2010)

Kickin ass and taken names pree much


----------



## Duckykong (Jan 16, 2010)

This is why you should come here.
We have 30+ people from SS in there in an out all day jammin on mic and webcam. its badass
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/the-lounge/106803-possible-audio-video-ss-jam-room.html


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 16, 2010)

Duckykong said:


> This is why you should come here.
> We have 30+ people from SS in there in an out all day jammin on mic and webcam. its badass
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/the-lounge/106803-possible-audio-video-ss-jam-room.html



Wrong chat room.  We're talking about the chat room on SS.org.


----------



## Duckykong (Jan 16, 2010)

i know
im saying u shud come to this one


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Jan 16, 2010)

theres nothin wrong with the ss.org one ^^^

but indeed the one we jam in has sound and video


----------



## Isan (Jan 20, 2010)

cough


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Jan 22, 2010)

I`m in there...alone, nobody loves me


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 23, 2010)

Am I freaking invisible in here!?!?!?! 



> [Sevenstring]: timbaline has left at 6:00 pm
> [Sevenstring]: Opeth666 has entered at 6:12 pm
> [Sevenstring]: Rezonans has entered at 6:13 pm
> [Prydogga] 6:13 pm: hey denny
> ...




I WILL GIVE AN INTERWEB COOKIE TO ANYONE THAT CAN ACTUALLY STAY IN FOR MORE THAN A SECOND!


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 23, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Am I freaking invisible in here!?!?!?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES! I get an interweb cookie!!!!


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 26, 2010)

Party up in here yo!


----------



## leandroab (Jan 26, 2010)

massive amounts of :golf: are being administered


----------



## Empryrean (Jan 27, 2010)

I've been golfing


----------



## ry_z (Feb 8, 2010)

I am bored as hell.


----------



## ArtDecade (Feb 8, 2010)

^ This.


----------



## ry_z (Feb 8, 2010)

I am also in the chat room.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 9, 2010)

Both the Xa's left, strangely at the same time, I smell a plot, Ibbys still here and Brian's dead, get in here yo!


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 9, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Both the Xa's left, strangely at the same time, I smell a plot, Ibbys still here and Brian's dead, get in here yo!



Hmmm, yes; I too smell a plot with the Xa's.


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 10, 2010)

Anyone up for a good ol' yarn?

Wow! I just joined, thinking no one would be in here, and OMG guess who is in the chat room!?!?!


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG!!!!!!! CAN IT BE?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## BrainArt (Feb 19, 2010)

Party up in here!!!!!!!!


----------



## awesomeaustin (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm in here now


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Feb 22, 2010)

EVERYONE GET TO THA CHOPPA..ER...CHATROOM!!


----------



## ry_z (Mar 3, 2010)

Come to the chat room so I can make fun of your taste in music.


----------



## Sjusovaren (Mar 3, 2010)

No one said anything, sucky chat.


----------



## ry_z (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm totally in! Now c'mon and let's commence ta jigglin


----------



## ry_z (Mar 4, 2010)

Epic things just happened in the chat room.


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 5, 2010)

good chat tonight! Aretha Franklin, tall girls and the need for Geraldo Rivera to die.....oh good stuff on trems and ergs too.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 5, 2010)

where is everybody at?


----------



## DeathMetalDean (Mar 6, 2010)

clicking "chat room" just brings me to the forum now


----------



## leandroab (Mar 6, 2010)

DeathMetalDean said:


> clicking "chat room" just brings me to the forum now



We broke it!


----------



## tacotiklah (Mar 7, 2010)

leandroab said:


> We broke it!


 
It became contaminated it with jesus-jamba-mojo.


----------



## jymellis (Mar 8, 2010)

it aint broke im fuckin :golf: rite now!


----------



## ry_z (Mar 8, 2010)




----------



## leandroab (Mar 8, 2010)

jymellis said:


> it aint broke im fuckin :golf: rite now!


----------



## ry_z (Mar 10, 2010)

No glitter today, I promise. 



...maybe


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 21, 2010)

If you keep gay talk either to a minimum or maximum, join, NO IN BETWEENS!


----------



## Prydogga (Mar 21, 2010)

Fuckers, get in the damn chat!


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 5, 2010)

Just chilling in here by myself.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm the last 4 bumps to this thread, I feel proud. Get in fuckers! pwease?


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Apr 8, 2010)

Im in ,gettin there noaw!


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 28, 2010)

We're back! Get in bitches!


----------



## BrainArt (Apr 28, 2010)

SHIT! We've got invincible bears in here, raping our churches, burning our women!!!!  Get the fuck in here!


----------



## Prydogga (May 3, 2010)

If someone actually comes in this time because of my advertising, I will eat my hat.


----------



## ry_z (May 6, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> If someone actually comes in this time because of my advertising, I will eat my hat.



The site showed you in the room, but when I joined you weren't there. 

I'm still there, though.


----------



## ry_z (May 7, 2010)




----------



## jymellis (May 7, 2010)

i would but im at werk


----------



## ry_z (May 8, 2010)




----------



## ry_z (May 9, 2010)




----------



## ry_z (May 12, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (May 15, 2010)

Anyone care to join?


----------



## omgmjgg (May 15, 2010)




----------



## Customisbetter (May 16, 2010)




----------



## Opeth666 (May 16, 2010)

nom nom


----------



## ry_z (May 28, 2010)




----------



## Lord_Elixer (Jun 27, 2010)

...I'm in chat... 
Damn me being in the UK... These time zones bug the hell out of me, I preferred it when I was nocturnal... there used to be people to keep me company... now I sit in the chat alone... *sniff sniff*


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Jun 27, 2010)

Seriously... I'm still in the chat... JOIN ME!!!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jun 27, 2010)

join me


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 27, 2010)

GET IN MAH BELLY

Mah belly meaning the chatroom


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 28, 2010)

Damn I wished the chatroom worked on ss.org mobile. I miss teh lulz....


----------



## Empryrean (Jun 28, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (Jun 28, 2010)

Today, the gayest chat session ever. With all (supposedly) straight members involved in the conversation.


----------



## ry_z (Jun 28, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Today, the gayest chat session ever. With all (supposedly) straight members involved in the conversation.



Aw, and I wasn't there?


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 29, 2010)

So, the chatroom tonight is gayer than last night. Not in the literal way, but in the way where I left to go on omegle and troll some trolls.


----------



## ry_z (Jun 30, 2010)




----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 30, 2010)

necris and i gay up the chat


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome! You have entered [Sevenstring] at 6:07 pm
[Sevenstring]: LeeOSIRIS has left at 6:07 pm


----------



## ralphy1976 (Jul 1, 2010)

me too..alone...


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 2, 2010)

Somebody get in the chatroom!


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Jul 3, 2010)

Welcome! You have entered [Sevenstring] at 2:33 pm
[Sevenstring]: Prydogga has left at 2:33 pm

hmmm.... I signed in 10minutes earlier, and Trekita left instantly... 
Am I missing something? lol

SOMEBODY COME AND AMUSE ME!


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 3, 2010)

See I can plays the 1s and 0s!


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm bored. Get in the damn 4 walled area that is known to be used for chat!


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 4, 2010)

hey dude
[Sevenstring]: Cynic has left at 6:35 pm


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Jul 4, 2010)

Welcome! You have entered [Sevenstring] at 12:57 pm
[Sevenstring]: Prydogga has left at 12:57 pm


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey, somebody get in the chat room and keep me company!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm in...

NOW!


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 5, 2010)

What? Hot swedish chicks posting nudes in the chatroom?


----------



## MFB (Jul 6, 2010)

im drunk/high in the chart room get the fuck in


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jul 8, 2010)

muhahahahahahaha...

yea i'm in there...


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 9, 2010)

LOOGADISSHIT 

Chat room, homeslice


----------



## leandroab (Jul 9, 2010)

Magic up in this bitch!


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 9, 2010)

^
I made birds appear.........see?


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 10, 2010)

So, we just figured out time travel.

14/


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 10, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> So, we just figured out time travel.
> 
> 14/



Yup! I apparently invented a new time signature for people to play in...
14/


----------



## MFB (Jul 10, 2010)

Remember, Thomas Haake fucks in 14/cool guy aka  while the chick fucks in 4/4


----------



## BrainArt (Jul 10, 2010)

14/ is possibly the most fun time signature to play in.


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 11, 2010)

Chatroom!! GET IN THERE!!


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 11, 2010)

Tommy is so damn rude.


----------



## Empryrean (Jul 11, 2010)

Alex you left me hangin for like 3 minutes as I awaited your reply to my greeting :mean:


----------



## scottro202 (Jul 11, 2010)

Alex, Tommy, don't get butthurt on me now


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 11, 2010)

^
Astroglide. It helps peeps stop being butthurt....


----------



## leandroab (Jul 11, 2010)

I CAN'T GET IN!


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Jul 12, 2010)

This is my solemn plea for company.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 12, 2010)

im goin in


----------



## leandroab (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 14, 2010)

thanks to you guys for digging my tab. I will try to record it as soon as I get a few days to myself. 

But I dig being able to make cool shit on guitar pro.....

And don't forget to blast some fools.......WIT YO BFG9000!!!!!!!


----------



## leandroab (Jul 14, 2010)

PARTYUPINHERR!


----------



## TreWatson (Jul 14, 2010)

my job blocks anything 
it just says "active content removed"


----------



## Prydogga (Jul 14, 2010)

Damn.


----------



## BrainArt (Aug 4, 2010)

People need to get the hell in chat, now!


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 5, 2010)

Celebratory chat party!?


----------



## tacotiklah (Aug 5, 2010)

I'll be on there around 11am-2:30pm PST today. Hit me up if you wanna chat.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Aug 5, 2010)

aww you guys are so silly


----------



## MFB (Aug 5, 2010)

someone get in the chat


----------



## Prydogga (Aug 7, 2010)

No one else in. Sadness...


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Aug 7, 2010)

Bored!! Come join me!!


----------



## Peekaboo_eeeeek (Aug 8, 2010)

.....c'mon guys... give a girl some company!!


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 8, 2010)

No one fell for it. We all know you're a 65-year-old male.


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Aug 9, 2010)

From the veiw I have of her right this second, I definately beg to differ... haha!
(p.s. I will be in the chat room in appoximately 47 minutes.....)


----------



## josh pelican (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm naked in the chat room.

Someone come sword fight.



Lord_Elixer said:


> From the veiw I have of her right this second, I definately beg to differ... haha!
> (p.s. I will be in the chat room in appoximately 47 minutes.....)


 
You're a transexual. You don't count.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 30, 2010)

goin in


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Sep 2, 2010)

bored and alone....again...


----------



## jymellis (Sep 20, 2010)

if anyone wants to :golf: ill be in for a bit


----------



## jymellis (Sep 21, 2010)

im goin :golf: 'n


----------



## Waelstrum (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## jymellis (Sep 22, 2010)

goin :golf: 'n


----------



## Jontain (Sep 23, 2010)

Holy shit we have a chat room on here!? Man im slow haha


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 30, 2010)

Someone get the :golf: in here.


----------



## teqnick (Sep 30, 2010)

R.I.P chat.. it was epic for a good 6 months there


----------



## ry_z (Sep 30, 2010)

I am bored.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 30, 2010)

I am also in the chatroom right now.


----------



## teqnick (Sep 30, 2010)

Razzy said:


> I am also in the chatroom right now.



I am more awesome than you, care to argue?


----------



## leandroab (Sep 30, 2010)

Get the :golf: in HERE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jymellis (Oct 4, 2010)

im goin :golfin:


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 4, 2010)

ehh... what the hell I guess I'll go too...


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 4, 2010)

Got in there and no :golf:ers. You are mean people.


----------



## ry_z (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## jymellis (Oct 12, 2010)

im goin :golf:n


----------



## jymellis (Oct 14, 2010)

goin :golf:n again


----------



## Razzy (Oct 14, 2010)

:golf:'n by myself in here.


----------



## leandroab (Oct 14, 2010)

*FUCK!*


----------



## ry_z (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## ralphy1976 (Oct 16, 2010)

PLAYING gold in chat room


----------



## ry_z (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## jymellis (Oct 18, 2010)

im :golf:n with ryz


----------



## jymellis (Oct 19, 2010)

:golf:n


----------



## ry_z (Oct 19, 2010)

Bored as ever.


----------



## Isan (Oct 20, 2010)

Lonely ... I'm mister lonely ...


----------



## tacotiklah (Oct 21, 2010)

I've been going in there more often lately. But I have no eucalyptus leaves to appease the tall necked women.


----------



## ry_z (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## ry_z (Oct 28, 2010)

ry_z said:


>


----------



## jymellis (Nov 2, 2010)

goin in


----------



## jymellis (Nov 3, 2010)

:golf: mofakkas


----------



## ry_z (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (Nov 21, 2010)

Get in here yo!


----------



## ry_z (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## josh pelican (Nov 26, 2010)

Pry and I are having a party.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 26, 2010)

Every time I check, nobody's in there. I miss teh lulz....


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 26, 2010)

I'M GOING NOW! GET IN HERE BEFORE I GET ETHNIC!


----------



## leandroab (Nov 26, 2010)

Get in this very sexy steamy sauna.


----------



## tacotiklah (Nov 26, 2010)

In like Flint. And then you all ran away. Damn you.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 28, 2010)

Anyone as bored as I am?


----------



## Isan (Nov 28, 2010)

BUMP


----------



## The Somberlain (Nov 28, 2010)

I hope I gave you a couple minutes of fun, Isan


----------



## highlordmugfug (Nov 28, 2010)

Haha, I was all "GET IN HERE" and then I was all *USE OTHER TABS WITH MY SOUND OFF*


----------



## ry_z (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## ry_z (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Konfyouzd (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Prydogga (Dec 9, 2010)

WHERE THE HELL IS MY GOD DAMN CHAT ROOM AND CAPS LOCK BUTTON!?!?!?!?!


----------



## SargeantVomit (Dec 9, 2010)

I didn't even know there was a chat I keep the bookmark for the forum index, I'm here in it alone anyway.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Dec 11, 2010)

GET IN HERE NOW!!!!


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Dec 14, 2010)

Anyone fancy joining me?


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Dec 14, 2010)

...Will anyone join me this time? lol


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Dec 17, 2010)

so yeah im in the chatroom right now. im kinda looking for some help with drums and shit. plus im just flat out bored. come on in.


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Dec 17, 2010)

hmm...what about this time?


----------



## ry_z (Dec 18, 2010)

I'm listening to The Kilimanjaro Darkjazz Ensemble and waiting for my Chinese food to get here.


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lets get a party going


----------



## ry_z (Dec 27, 2010)

highlordmugfug said:


> Anyone as bored as I am?


----------



## Razzy (Dec 27, 2010)

:golf:


----------



## Nublet (Dec 27, 2010)

> Welcome! You have entered [Sevenstring] at 9:23 pm
> [Sevenstring]: Razzy has left at 9:23 pm



it wasn't meant to be


----------



## ry_z (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## highlordmugfug (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

5:30a.m. here.

Anyone awake?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 2, 2011)

Ahem.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 2, 2011)

Welcome! You have entered [Sevenstring] at 12:33 pm
[Sevenstring]: Konfyouzd has left at 12:33 pm

Why must we all fight amongst ourselves?


----------



## BrainArt (Jan 3, 2011)

Necris and I are in there right now. Get in here.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 4, 2011)

^That's about a half hour after I bailed. I'm still online, but I was so busy working on my friend's drum tracks, that I wasn't responding to anybody. I might as well have not been in the chat at that point.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 4, 2011)

You ruined everything


----------



## tacotiklah (Jan 4, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> You ruined everything





Good.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 5, 2011)

GHST. OF. PERDITION.

GET OFF THE DANG DRUMS AND HAVE HAPPY TIME


NAOOOOOO


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 5, 2011)

Welcome! You have entered [Sevenstring] at 1:00 am
[Meatbucket] 1:00 am: Tits.
[Meatbucket] 1:02 am: No reply to tits? Well fine! I'll keep them to myself. >:|


----------



## poopyalligator (Jan 6, 2011)

highlordmugfug said:


>




hahaha


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 6, 2011)

WE IN HERE. POOPY, MEATBUCKET, AND ME BE IN HERE.


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 7, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> hahaha




Going to go in for a bit so that I can talk to everyone before the big scary switch to a new server.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 7, 2011)

^

I'm all alone. 

I'm ascareeed.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 8, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 8, 2011)

Why does this keep happening?


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 9, 2011)

The chat sometimes (almost always) shows the last person who left when you enter.

Come party bitches!


----------



## Meatbucket (Jan 11, 2011)

Chatroom is ronery.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 11, 2011)

Agree. Get in here peeps.


----------



## ry_z (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## JunkMan13013 (Jan 12, 2011)

Talk? XD


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 12, 2011)

Well hey there......


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 12, 2011)

A winner is me.


EDIT: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA  that wasn't what I was originally linking to.
EDIT: What the fuck is up with the picture! It keeps changing


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2011)

Im going to piss in vagina's!


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 12, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Im going to piss in vagina's!


Then the prize, we shall share. JOINT CUSTODY.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 12, 2011)

What is happening in here is....it's just....amazing...


EDIT - mugfug has his own brand of tit, everyone


----------



## highlordmugfug (Jan 12, 2011)

Quite a productive chat session tonight.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 12, 2011)

Expect great things, people............great, great things.

















yeah, that's right...I didn't go to sleep...so what


----------



## jymellis (Jan 12, 2011)

:golf:ing alone


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jan 14, 2011)

so yeah im in here and i need some help. im new to using impulses and wanna ask some questions.....or just talk about anything. come one people...


----------



## Razzy (Jan 14, 2011)

:golf:


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm in too... 
Let us get a party started, I have beers :-D


----------



## ry_z (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## Encephalon5 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm in......


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm in there.


----------



## GATA4 (Jan 16, 2011)

fucking school is preventing me from staying up until 4:30 in the morning having awesome chat sesh's. this needs to be rectified.


----------



## JunkMan13013 (Jan 16, 2011)

GET TO THA CHATROOM........


----------



## techcoreriffman (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey


----------



## jymellis (Jan 18, 2011)

goin :golf:n


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jan 18, 2011)

im in the chat room now and need some help with s2.0. if you know anything about it please help me out here guys...


----------



## jymellis (Jan 19, 2011)

im goin in


----------



## ry_z (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jan 21, 2011)

so yeah.....no one is in here......


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm going in...


----------



## jymellis (Jan 24, 2011)

goin in


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 24, 2011)

Humping man agrees


----------



## ry_z (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## jymellis (Jan 25, 2011)

goin in


----------



## jymellis (Jan 26, 2011)

in


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jan 28, 2011)

GET THE HELL IN HERE!!!!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jan 29, 2011)

anyone wanna join the party?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 29, 2011)

Let's get a party in here!


----------



## avenger (Jan 30, 2011)

PARTY IN CHAT ROOM


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jan 31, 2011)

Let's get it started people!


----------



## ry_z (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Razzy (Feb 4, 2011)

I can't be the ONLY one in front of a computer on a Friday night.


----------



## jymellis (Feb 7, 2011)

im in


----------



## leandroab (Feb 7, 2011)

jymellis said:


> im in


UPLOAD KUNG FU PROGRAM


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm in! Any takers to chat?


----------



## jymellis (Feb 9, 2011)

:golf:n in dis bitch!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 10, 2011)

:golf:

GET THE FUCK IN THE CHATROOM!!!!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Feb 10, 2011)

chatroom? please?


----------



## jymellis (Feb 10, 2011)

im in, and alexander is givin me the silent treatment


----------



## habicore_5150 (Feb 10, 2011)

jymellis said:


> im in, and alexander is givin me the silent treatment



and he just gave me the "leave as soon as somebody connects" treatment


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 11, 2011)

It's a chat room glitch, leads you to believe that

a: Someone is in the chat room when they aren't (Refresh whenever you enter and there's one guy in, if he disappears after the refresh, he wasn't there to begin with.)

b: Someone hates you so much they leave as soon as you enter (It sometimes shows the last person in the chat room leaving as soon as you enter, unless you smell, then it might actually be the first thing.)


ANYWHOOOOO

GET IN HERE


----------



## habicore_5150 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> It's a chat room glitch, leads you to believe that
> 
> Someone is in the chat room when they aren't (Refresh whenever you enter and there's one guy in, if he disappears after the refresh, he wasn't there to begin with.)



oh

well...

GET TO THE CHAT-ROOMAH! (worst arnold impression in text)


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Feb 12, 2011)

Get in there!


----------



## AySay (Feb 14, 2011)

Nick Nack Paddy Whack


----------



## jymellis (Feb 14, 2011)

:golf:n with anvil \m/


----------



## leandroab (Feb 14, 2011)

What is :golf:?

Baby don't :golf: me,

Don't :golf: me,

No more.


----------



## Mr Violence (Feb 14, 2011)

All in.


----------



## scottro202 (Feb 14, 2011)

Naked Randy pics in chat? What???


----------



## jymellis (Feb 15, 2011)

goin in


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm back.......somebody come give me some lovin' !!!


----------



## Randy (Feb 15, 2011)

Only if your girlfriend is with you.


----------



## ry_z (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## PyramidSmasher (Feb 17, 2011)

Im in


----------



## ry_z (Feb 18, 2011)




----------



## djpharoah (Feb 19, 2011)

I'm in the chat room - AMA.


----------



## Encephalon5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'M GOING IN!!!!!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm in! Who else cares to join me?


----------



## jymellis (Feb 22, 2011)

im in the roomofdoom


----------



## leandroab (Feb 22, 2011)

Party up in dis bitch


----------



## jymellis (Feb 24, 2011)

im in


----------



## ry_z (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## jymellis (Feb 25, 2011)

im :golf:n


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Feb 26, 2011)

In. Any one care to join?


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Feb 27, 2011)

any takers???


----------



## ry_z (Feb 27, 2011)




----------



## jymellis (Feb 28, 2011)

im in NOW!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Mar 1, 2011)

im in here. jymellis just left...now im all alone.


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Mar 2, 2011)

anyone gonna show up?


----------



## ry_z (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## ry_z (Mar 4, 2011)

ry_z said:


>


----------



## AySay (Mar 5, 2011)

ry_z said:


>


----------



## ry_z (Mar 5, 2011)

AySay said:


>


----------



## Lord_Elixer (Mar 6, 2011)

........ I'm in ........


----------



## jymellis (Mar 7, 2011)

im in


----------



## ry_z (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## jymellis (Mar 8, 2011)

in


----------



## jymellis (Mar 9, 2011)

in


----------



## leandroab (Mar 9, 2011)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Razzy (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm back in... alone...


----------



## ry_z (Mar 9, 2011)

yep


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Mar 9, 2011)

lets go guys....looking to have some chat adventures


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Mar 10, 2011)

so yeah...its prettly lonely in here.


----------



## vhmetalx (Mar 10, 2011)

Everytime i go in here to try and get to know you guys NOONE is ever in there. So i gave up.... 
*Plans on getting in when I get home...*


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 12, 2011)

In.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## ry_z (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 15, 2011)

in!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Mar 16, 2011)

im all alone in there.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm in people! *Cannonballs in*


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 17, 2011)

Anyone care to join?


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 18, 2011)

in!


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Mar 19, 2011)

In


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 21, 2011)

In!


----------



## habicore_5150 (Mar 22, 2011)

out


----------



## jymellis (Mar 22, 2011)

im in


----------



## jymellis (Mar 23, 2011)

goin in again


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 23, 2011)

In!


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Mar 24, 2011)

anyone wanna shoot the shit in here with me?


----------



## ry_z (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 25, 2011)

in!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 25, 2011)

C'mon I can't be the only one at a computer on a Friday night


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Mar 27, 2011)

in!


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 28, 2011)

Get in the god damned chatroom, fuckers


----------



## jymellis (Mar 28, 2011)

in


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Mar 29, 2011)

anybody wanna join in on some chat room antics?


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 29, 2011)

Me, Cyan, and Necropolis. 

We need more


----------



## jymellis (Mar 29, 2011)

in


----------



## jymellis (Mar 30, 2011)

banging 7 gram rox and finishing them, cuz thats how i roll.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Mar 31, 2011)

Drunk....with the hickups....get the fuck in the chatroom mother fucekers....


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 1, 2011)

In!!


----------



## jymellis (Apr 5, 2011)

:golf:n just so you guys reading this know. you post here to let people know your in, incase you wanna talk. if you are about to go into chat, and want people to hop in also. you post here as you enter


----------



## Curt (Apr 5, 2011)

My only thought on this thread is that when I read the original post it instantly brought this little bit to mind:

"how come everytime i'm in the kitchen.... yo' in the kitchen? eatin' up AAAALLLLL the goddamned food!?"

that is all, carry on.. lol


----------



## jymellis (Apr 6, 2011)

im in. hows come you got kool aid and no sugar?


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## schecter4life (Apr 12, 2011)

IM GOING IN!!!!


----------



## jymellis (Apr 13, 2011)

in


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Apr 14, 2011)

in!


----------



## jymellis (Apr 18, 2011)

in


----------



## Devotion (Apr 18, 2011)

in


----------



## jymellis (Apr 19, 2011)

:golf:


----------



## jymellis (Apr 20, 2011)

its 420, im in this shit!


----------



## djpharoah (Apr 23, 2011)

In there right NAO!


----------



## ry_z (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## jymellis (Apr 26, 2011)

im in


----------



## FACTORY (Apr 27, 2011)

There is a chat room?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 27, 2011)

FACTORY said:


> There is a chat room?


http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/view.php?pg=chat

Click 'Community' in the bar at the top of your screen, and the first item in the drop down menu is 'Chatroom'.


----------



## AySay (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## ry_z (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## jymellis (Apr 27, 2011)

in\


----------



## ZEBOV (May 1, 2011)

I'm in the chat for the first time ever.


----------



## jymellis (May 2, 2011)

in


----------



## Josh_Conlee (May 3, 2011)

get in here guise!


----------



## jymellis (May 5, 2011)

in


----------



## AySay (May 6, 2011)




----------



## jymellis (May 10, 2011)

im in


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (May 11, 2011)

so apparently, I'm all alone.....


----------



## jymellis (May 11, 2011)

ma nad biison are in :golf:


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (May 12, 2011)

mankind and myself are looking for some people to talk to.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 12, 2011)

In!!! Join me!


----------



## ZEBOV (May 12, 2011)

Today is my birthday. Join me!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 15, 2011)

in!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 16, 2011)

In! Motherfuckers get in here.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 17, 2011)

in!


----------



## habicore_5150 (May 20, 2011)

someone talk to me, cant be sittin in there all day alone


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 22, 2011)

get the fuck in here


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (May 22, 2011)

Going in!


----------



## jymellis (May 25, 2011)

im in


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (May 25, 2011)

I'm in!!!


----------



## Empryrean (May 29, 2011)

Re-learning to record; and chatting with strangers


----------



## Razzy (Jun 1, 2011)




----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jun 2, 2011)

need someone to talk to...


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm bored in computer class, someone come in, please.


----------



## Razzy (Jun 10, 2011)

It's Friday night. I can't be the only one with no life.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm missing out on the chat room, I guess.
Goin' in.....


----------



## AySay (Jun 11, 2011)

entertain me goobers.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 14, 2011)

goin in


----------



## jymellis (Jun 16, 2011)

in


----------



## Cyanide Assassin (Jun 18, 2011)

jump on in. the water is fine!


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Jun 20, 2011)

get in here guys, it's dead


----------



## jymellis (Jun 21, 2011)

in


----------



## avenger (Jun 21, 2011)

bitches im in


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 22, 2011)

i'm coming down from an incredible high. join me!


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Jun 22, 2011)

In, as always.


----------



## Korg (Jun 26, 2011)

In.. comeon, not that late in the States anymore


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Jun 26, 2011)

Yo guys, get into the chat!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 26, 2011)

h8h8h8


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 29, 2011)

....


----------



## Korg (Jun 29, 2011)

comeon, stop sleeping late


----------



## Razzy (Jun 29, 2011)

HEY YOU GUYS!


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Jun 29, 2011)

Yo wodup, empty chat hollerin names of every user! Yo get in!


----------



## Razzy (Jun 30, 2011)

:golf:


----------



## Korg (Jun 30, 2011)

I have cookies..


----------



## Korg (Jul 1, 2011)

:golf:


----------



## Kidneythief (Jul 1, 2011)

I need moar!


----------



## Korg (Jul 2, 2011)

so it's Saturday.. comeon


----------



## Korg (Jul 4, 2011)

seriously comeon ._. been dead like the whole weekend


----------



## Razzy (Jul 5, 2011)

I'll be in there in a minute.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 12, 2011)

goin in


----------



## jymellis (Jul 13, 2011)

in again


----------



## jymellis (Jul 14, 2011)

in again. no one has joined me the other 2 days. maybe today?


----------



## ry_z (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## ry_z (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey the chat is empty, join.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Jul 17, 2011)

in!


----------



## jymellis (Jul 18, 2011)

goin in, anybody gonna join me?


----------



## jymellis (Jul 25, 2011)

going in, last 5 times no one has joined me. maybe this time someone else will go in?


----------



## thedarkoceans (Jul 27, 2011)

i'm in.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 28, 2011)

goin in


----------



## Shrooms (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm in thur.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 2, 2011)

in


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Aug 3, 2011)

Oi, there's two of us in here.

EDIT-Three


----------



## jymellis (Aug 4, 2011)

in


----------



## nojyeloot (Aug 4, 2011)

In


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 4, 2011)

Anyone notice how sexual the title seems. Like one of those 1-900 commercials, "Hey baby, I'm in the chatroom and looking for some love."



Anywho, I'm in.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 9, 2011)

in


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Aug 10, 2011)

cool


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Aug 12, 2011)

Forever alone


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 12, 2011)

I'M UP IN THERE!!!


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Aug 13, 2011)

I'm in there with bennerman and TDO, come on in


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 13, 2011)

i'm in with steve and bennerman cmon!


----------



## Korg (Aug 13, 2011)

come on, "alone" here, leaving for a while, get in

It's just Saturday night :golf:


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 22, 2011)

IN


----------



## Razzy (Aug 22, 2011)

:golf:


----------



## Josh_Conlee (Aug 23, 2011)

It's about that time I suppose...I could go to chat for a bit.


----------



## Razzy (Aug 23, 2011)

In the chatroom!


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Aug 23, 2011)

Everyone should join before the converation gets any wort.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 26, 2011)

IN!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm in! *divebombs* what the fuck no ones in here? Get yo asses on in here.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 31, 2011)

in


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 3, 2011)

in!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 5, 2011)

IN


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 8, 2011)

I am in


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Sep 11, 2011)

in!


----------



## hoggard (Sep 12, 2011)

I am feeling very happy to join this room..
Its a right place to enjoy and get information ..


----------



## Church2224 (Sep 24, 2011)

Gentlemen...BEHOLD!

I am in the chat!


----------



## Razzy (Sep 26, 2011)

:foreveralone:


----------



## Riff-King-Steve (Oct 1, 2011)

In the chat, and don't seem like no saturday night up in there......................


----------



## Nag (Oct 1, 2011)

foreverlurkingonthechat


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm in. Join me..... or something.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Oct 7, 2011)

Dead chatroom is dead this afternoon


----------



## Xaios (Oct 8, 2011)

Yo.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 10, 2011)

Join me, I am bored as a hooker in church.


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 11, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Join me, I am bored as a hooker in church.



Well, Church in a Hooker is not bored at all 

I am in right now until 12:45 Eastern Time. Come join me gentlemen.


----------



## jymellis (Oct 11, 2011)

im in


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 11, 2011)

IN, bored as a hooker in church.... no one in here.


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 11, 2011)

Hey yo Forum! Get in the chat !


----------



## Dead Undead (Oct 14, 2011)

So ronery...


----------



## jymellis (Oct 17, 2011)

im going in :golf:


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 20, 2011)

IN!


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 22, 2011)

Get in here!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 22, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> Get in here!



That's what my girlfriend said


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 30, 2011)

HI!


----------



## skeels (Oct 30, 2011)

There's a chat room?


----------



## Church2224 (Oct 30, 2011)

Get in the chat!


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 10, 2011)

I am in right now, bored in Economics Class. I need to talk to someone, I am tired of being a creeper and thinking about the hot blonde girl in front of me


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 12, 2011)

In guys!!!


----------



## Church2224 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## FormerlyVintage (Dec 1, 2011)

[Biison] 9:28 pm: yo django ever had your asshole licked by a fat man in overcoat?


wat


----------



## jymellis (Jan 5, 2012)

im going in for some :golf: whos meetin me?


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 3, 2012)

Ffs its 2am zebov..


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm 2 hours ahead of you. No one joined. Off to bed I go. I'll be on after work. I'll be on Friday night / Saturday morning, Chicago time.


----------



## ZEBOV (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm on the way home. ETA 20 minutes. Get on chat!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 19, 2012)

Cmon hoe's


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 19, 2012)

BUMP, theres still a few of us in there, come play


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 21, 2012)

bxc


----------



## jymellis (Mar 7, 2012)

im going in, who is gonna join me?


----------



## jymellis (Mar 8, 2012)

goin in again. anyone?


----------



## jymellis (May 15, 2012)

im in


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 15, 2012)

is anyone ever actually in this?


----------



## wayward (May 15, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> is anyone ever actually in this?



Yes, almost every day. Regulars are Me, Nagash, MythicSquirrel, Dead Undead, Grand Moff Tim, Brutalwizard, Brutalslam, Church2224(banned, for now), Chickenhawk(sometimes), habicore 5150, and several others. Even our friendly moderator Mesh (djpharoah) greets us in theres sometimes.

There's almost always someone in there.

EDIT: Ha, actually, some of us are in here right now.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 15, 2012)

O rly


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 15, 2012)

wayward said:


> Yes, almost every day. Regulars are Me, Nagash, MrSquirrel, Dead Undead, Grand Moff Tim, Brutalwizard, Brutalslam, Church2224(banned, for now), Chickenhawk(sometimes), habicore 5150, and several others. Even our friendly moderator Mesh (djpharoah) greets us in theres sometimes.
> 
> There's almost always someone in there.
> 
> EDIT: Ha, actually, some of us are in here right now.



i usually just see one or two people in and no one says a word


----------



## wayward (May 15, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> i usually just see one or two people in and no one says a word



lol, that happens a lot, too. We're a pretty talkative bunch.


----------



## Fiction (May 16, 2012)

Get on now, talkin' bout bitches and their genitals


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 16, 2012)

I scared Fiction away


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 16, 2012)

Me too


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 16, 2012)

Join Stealth, join.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (May 16, 2012)

brutalwizard said:


> i was in the chat room once


And then you left. 

I think Tim is still in there by himself


----------



## Bekanor (May 16, 2012)

You guys suck, I just went in keen to talk about girl parts and was rewarded with forever alone status.

Actually now that I've typed that out it makes a lot of sense. Carry on.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 5, 2012)

im in


----------



## jymellis (Jun 5, 2012)

anyone gonna join me?
besides lightchaos-the deaf mute


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm in chat often, if anyone wants to talk about prog. And by that, I mean recommend me some prog.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jun 7, 2012)

Chatroom is silent this morning.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 8, 2012)

goin :golf:n


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 5, 2012)

Chatroom is dead!


----------



## Fiction (Jul 5, 2012)

I'm coming to revive this mo-fo.


----------



## Vostre Roy (Jul 5, 2012)

Its now a full house afternoon party, wooooooohooooo

Edit: And that shall be my 666th post. Not so impressive lol


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jul 11, 2012)

Let's pack the chat tonight.


----------



## L1ght (Jul 11, 2012)

jymellis said:


> anyone gonna join me?
> besides lightchaos-the deaf mute



I watch. And I wait. And when the moment is right... I WILL STRIKE.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll be in there tonight after I handle my business today.


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm goin' in.


----------



## JosephAOI (Jul 11, 2012)

I'll probably be in chat almost every night for a while since I never do anything.


----------



## tacotiklah (Jul 12, 2012)

Gothic Headhunter said:


> I'm goin' in.



No glove, no love. Just the rules dear.


----------



## L1ght (Jul 20, 2012)

sucks


----------



## acexxxoasis (Jul 20, 2012)

dead


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 21, 2012)

Still dead


----------



## schecter4life (Jul 21, 2012)

bout to go in again


----------



## jymellis (Nov 29, 2012)

i am in for a quick :golf:


----------



## axxessdenied (Nov 29, 2012)

The chat usually fills up at some point during the day


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 5, 2012)

Get in here, you FUCKS.


----------



## Swyse (Dec 5, 2012)

JosephAOI said:


> Get in here, you FUCKS.



yeah, but you are always afk.


----------



## JosephAOI (Dec 5, 2012)

wut. Everytime I'm in chat, I talk a bunch. Get back in here.


----------



## Fiction (Dec 15, 2012)

Anyone care to chat about instruments, my favourite chat topic.

lyke rite now!


----------



## jymellis (Feb 6, 2013)

im in


----------



## jymellis (Feb 25, 2013)

in again. anyone wanna go :golf: ?


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol at the tags for this topic...

Most people are in the chat from like 3pm CST to anywhere from 10pm to 2am CST, I've noticed.


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 26, 2013)

Omg, I'm the only one here.

EDIT: LOL @ brutalwizard


----------



## ZEBOV (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm back. I accidentally left.


----------



## jymellis (May 22, 2013)

im in :golf:


----------



## smucarolina (Jan 23, 2015)

I'm in da chat.


----------

